# Dogfish grrr



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

For years Everytine I try to shark fish from the beach the dogfish have been a major problem. Do you guys have any way of avoiding the dog fish from stealing bait all night. If we kayak out baits further could we avoid them?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Takem said:


> For years Everytine I try to shark fish from the beach the dogfish have been a major problem. Do you guys have any way of avoiding the dog fish from stealing bait all night. If we kayak out baits further could we avoid them?


Probably not. It's a numbers thing. There are just so damn many of the things. If the doggies don't get you, the rays will.


----------

